
The Amazon Tax - gpresot
https://stratechery.com/2016/the-amazon-tax/
======
mchahn
I find the cute "tax" metaphor to be a stretch. Charging only customers isn't
a tax. Does this mean every hugely successful business is taxing customers? So
windows in the 90's was taxing business?

